

Uber Acquires Mapping Startup DeCarta - beardless_sysad
http://mashable.com/2015/03/03/uber-acquires-mapping-decarta/

======
enricobruschini
Why UBER is not using Google Maps and instead chose Apple Maps? I heard from
many drivers they hate UBER for their maps and they's rather prefer Lyft for
that reason. Im wondering why instead of using Google Maps they had to buy a
company.

